# The Unofficial "what's your favorite pipe tobacco thread"



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

I want to see what everyones favorite pipe bakky is..
split them up any way you want. English, balkan, Va/per, 
Virginias, Burleys, Latakia blends, Oriental blends, Perique blends, 
fruity aeros, light aeros, whiskey aeros, ect....

however you want to do it

I'll start with some thing simple because I'm just starting out....

*AROMATIC*
Da Vinci
Blue Note 
Lane 1-Q (After drying really well)

*Non-aromatic*
Dan London Blend 1000 
Frog Morton 
Frog Morton OTB
^^^^^^^^^^^
these 3 are close!!!


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

It's hard to pick one favorite, but my go-to tobacco is GL Pease's Fillmore. #2 would be Haddo's Delight and #3 would be C&D's Red Carpet.

As for aromatics, Peterson's Connoisseur's Choice and C&Ds Afterhours Flake would be my favorites, though Afterhours isn't extremely aromatic....


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't yet have a favorite, but I'm looking forward to finding one!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

You will find that your tastes will probably change over time. With the seasons or with the wind. There usually isn't a rhyme or reason. My current favorites are Robert McConnell's Scottish Cake and Samuel Gawith's Best Brown Flake. Although Rattray's Hal O The Wynd is sneaking in there as well!!


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

Non-Aromatic - Ashton's Winding Road, McClelland's Arcadia and Frog Morton on the Town
Aromatic - Nat Sherman 509, Peterson's Irish Oak and Sweet Killarney, MacBaren's Black Ambrosia.

What ever happened to Erik Nording's Hunter's blends? I loved the Retriever one.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I've only smoked aromatics.. Sweet Vanilla Honeydew is my favorite so far.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

So many I havn't tried


----------



## Kwikwi (May 27, 2008)

My regular used to be Borkum Riff Whiskey. but I received some samples of Boswells aromatic blends with a pipe I purchased and WOW, I'm hooked.:dribble:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

give me anything that's heavy in latakia!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dun killin time said:


> I want to see what everyones favorite pipe bakky is..
> split them up any way you want. English, balkan, Va/per,
> Virginias, Burleys, Latakia blends, Oriental blends, Perique blends,
> fruity aeros, light aeros, whiskey aeros, ect....
> ...


What i can read the all the Frogs sound good


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

so far my favorite has been Penzance


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Right now I am really crazy for Exhausted Rooster.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

terrasco said:


> Right now I am really crazy for Exhausted Rooster.


I just discovered this blend as well. It's great!!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Alright now, you guys keep this up, and it's gonna force me to look into this whole "Pipe" thing, and I can barely afford the "Cigar" thing I'm into now! 

Of course, after doing a little digging, some of those flavors sound really intriguing......


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Come to the dark side!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree w/Zach, I'm FATMAN the LATMAN....be it English, Balkan, make no matter, the Lat weed flips my nickle.

Zach, have ya tried GLP Charring Cross...WOW!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dun killin time said:


> I want to see what everyones favorite pipe bakky is..
> split them up any way you want. English, balkan, Va/per,
> Virginias, Burleys, Latakia blends, Oriental blends, Perique blends,
> fruity aeros, light aeros, whiskey aeros, ect....
> ...


Have you tried this??

McClelland Bulk Avenue Blend (Lane Match) TQ (by the ounce)
NEW! McClellands answer to Lane's 1Q. It is (according to ASP members) very similar to Butternut Burley


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Have you tried this??
> 
> McClelland Bulk Avenue Blend (Lane Match) TQ (by the ounce)
> NEW! McClellands answer to Lane's 1Q. It is (according to ASP members) very similar to Butternut Burley


I haven't but Butternut Burley sounds good~!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Come to the dark side!!


You know what? What the heck. I may as well! always loved the smell of a pipe, so this afternoon after work, I'll start digging into what & where to get a pipe. My B&M here has some stuff, so I'll check with them first.

Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> You know what? What the heck. I may as well! always loved the smell of a pipe, so this afternoon after work, I'll start digging into what & where to get a pipe. My B&M here has some stuff, so I'll check with them first.
> 
> Thanks for the nudge!


PLEASCAN


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Dunhill 965, but I am looking to try new stuff that has even more of a kick.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

:huh_oh::biggrin:


Fatmandu said:


> PLEASCAN


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Had a bowl of Lane 1Q this am,I liked it real well!!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> PLEASCAN


OK, so that confused me for a bit..:errrr:

 PLEASCAN  Now I know what it means!!

BUT!!!!

As I told you, and now I'll make it public...heh heh... you WILL be blown off the map by mid next week care of the friendly folks at FedEx. Yes people, FedEx cause this package is too big and dangerous for the postal service!!

Dude, I am gonna have soo much fun with this one! You're gonna have to change your name from Fatmandu to Peewee Herman! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Damn this'll be fun!! :biggrin: Been nice knowin' ya!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Dun killin time said:


> *AROMATIC*
> Da Vinci
> Blue Note
> Lane 1-Q (After drying really well)
> ...


Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend just knocked Frog OtB out of my top 3 non aros, so here's my new non aromatic list

*Non-aromatic*
Dan London Blend 1000 
Frog Morton 
BBBB


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Fatmandu said:


> I agree w/Zach, I'm FATMAN the LATMAN....be it English, Balkan, make no matter, the Lat weed flips my nickle.
> 
> Zach, have ya tried GLP Charring Cross...WOW!!


no I have not...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> You will find that your tastes will probably change over time. With the seasons or with the wind. There usually isn't a rhyme or reason. My current favorites are Robert McConnell's Scottish Cake and Samuel Gawith's Best Brown Flake. Although Rattray's Hal O The Wynd is sneaking in there as well!!


Sorry, when I posted this I didn't give much detail about my other preferences. Here they are:

*Aromatics:*
Dan Tobacco - Treasures of Ireland - Galway blend
W.O. Larsen - Signature Vintage Blend
C & D - Autumn Evening
C & D - Pennington Gap (occasionally)
GL Pease - Barbary Coast (occasionally)

*Virginias*
Samuel Gawith - Best Brown Flake
Rattray's - Hal O The Wynd
Samuel Gawith - Full Virginia Flake

*Virginia/Perique*
Scottish Cake - Robert McConnell
Samuel Gawith - St. James Flake
AC Peterson - Escudo
Hearth & Home - AJ's VaPer

*English *
McClelland - Frog Morton
McClelland - Frog Morton on the Bayou
GL Pease - Blackpoint
Stokkebye - Balkan Sasieni

*Lakeland Blends*
Gawith & Hoggarth - Dark Flake - Scented
Samuel Gawith - 1792


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

OK Scott, I'll take your word on it. I just ordered these two Aromatics: 
Dan Tobacco - Treasures of Ireland - Galway blend
W.O. Larsen - Signature Vintage Blend

Also threw in a CAO DaVinci I'd read about. 

Trying to find a nice Aromatic, so hope these will do the trick. 

Favorite NON So far:

Frog Morton Out on the town
GL Pease Westminster
S Gawith Full Virginia Flake


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

No problem Forrest. I don't think that you will be disappointed but in case you are just let me know and I'll trade something out for whatever you don't like.

I feel that both the Galway and the Sig. Vintage Blend are way better than any bulk aromatics out there. Most of the tins of the Sig. Vintage Blend have come a bit damp so dry it out for a bit before you smoke it. It comes sealed in a foil bag and I don't think that it lets any moisture out. Here are the reviews for this one:

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=S&TID=2065

Galway is by far my favorite. It's hard to nail down the aroma and taste of this one. It's sweet but not sickly sweet and the aroma is awesome to me. When CAO stopped distributing the Dan Tobaccos I was afraid that this one was going away. I don't think that it is though. Here are the reviews for the Galway:

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=G&TID=2710


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the links. Tobacco Review is my friend. I read about everything before I place the order. So far they have been spot on and I have no disappointments. I'm sure these will be great too. My little cupboard is starting to get a good selection in it!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I do agree with one of those reviews of Galway, that sometimes it comes too dry. Pop your tin and try some even if it feels dry. If it is harsh then dump the whole tin into a bowl and place a damp towel over the top of it. After a couple of hours, pull the towel back and stir the tobacco around. After a few more hours or overnight in some cases, the tobacco will be rehydrated.


----------



## IHT-cl (Oct 7, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> My current favorites are Robert McConnell's Scottish Cake!!


 :biggrin:

mine are

Va/Pers:
Escudo
McConnells Scottish Cake
Peter Stokkebyes Luxury Navy Flake
Three Nuns (older stuff, newer stuff doesnt' have perique)
GLP Fillmore
GLP Telegraph Hill
Esoterica Dorchester
Solani Virginia Flake (which is actually a VA/Per)

VAs:
FVF
Marlin Flake
Astleys (can't remember which one, i think 109)

and i love the dark/strong stuff from GH&C0 w/ all that fire cured African leaf. Dark Flake, Brown Twist Sliced, 1792, Bracken Flake...


----------

